# 1965 gto



## BuckHowie (Oct 1, 2021)

Does anybody have a clue what my rearend numbers be , I have been told it’s correct for the car. The numbers are top plate E186, bottom numbers 9783393. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Might want to get a PHS report and repost inquiry in the *1964-1974 Tempest, Lemans & GTO General Discussion area*


----------

